# Organic Algarve



## baby_depardieu

Hi there,

As part of my research into us relocating to the Algarve, I am looking at shopping / eating etc.

My family and I live quite an 'organic' lifestyle here in the UK and like to eat as much organic food as possible.

I have seen one organic shopping website in Portimao, but wondered what experience or knowledge anyone has of how 'organic' the local produce is... and how available it is?

Organic restaurants or supermarkets?

Hope someone can share?
Thanks xx


----------



## MrBife

baby_depardieu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As part of my research into us relocating to the Algarve, I am looking at shopping / eating etc.
> 
> My family and I live quite an 'organic' lifestyle here in the UK and like to eat as much organic food as possible.
> 
> I have seen one organic shopping website in Portimao, but wondered what experience or knowledge anyone has of how 'organic' the local produce is... and how available it is?
> 
> Organic restaurants or supermarkets?
> 
> Hope someone can share?
> Thanks xx


In my experience if you buy in the local markets rather than the supermarkets you get wonderful fresh produce and in many cases you are buying direct from the person who grew it.

The downside is that you have to follow whats available season by season and you can always ask whether any chemicals were used.

Our local market is full of little old ladies selling their surplus produce, its not marketed as 'organic' and not price hiked because it has that label but in many cases it was picked for market early that morning.


----------



## Catx

I agree with Mr. Bife - I expect that most produce sold at markets and in smaller shops is organic. Many people, at least around here, don't have money for chemicals and will use nature's own protection and nutrition. You certainly would be throwing money away here to buy organic produce online.

I am a strict vegetarian and, while that can be a pain in the butt sometimes when eating out, the standard of vegetables and fruits here bear no comparison to what I was used to in Ireland. So much fresher and a wider variety here.


----------



## -mia-

I'm sorry, but just because a little old lady grew the veggies locally doesn't mean it's organic! I've seen these little old bitties spraying the living day lights out of their veggies. You must ask them specifically and wash wash wash & peel those veggies.


----------



## MrBife

-mia- said:


> I'm sorry, but just because a little old lady grew the veggies locally doesn't mean it's organic! I've seen these little old bitties spraying the living day lights out of their veggies. You must ask them specifically and wash wash wash & peel those veggies.


Is this in Argentina ? Because my experience is the same as Catx - they just don't have the money for chemicals and toxic stuff around here. The vegetables are some of the best tasting ever - admitedly they don't always look like 'textbook' but for me its the flavour that matters. Will ask my little old ladies again next visit to market !


----------



## -mia-

MrBife said:


> Is this in Argentina ? Because my experience is the same as Catx - they just don't have the money for chemicals and toxic stuff around here. The vegetables are some of the best tasting ever - admitedly they don't always look like 'textbook' but for me its the flavour that matters. Will ask my little old ladies again next visit to market !


Um.. No. This is in Portugal. 

I didn't say the veggies WEREN'T GOOD! I said they are not always ORGANIC. The idea that none of the "little old ladies" can afford chemicals (where? anywhere in the whole country?) is misleading. I've seen the little old ladies veg being sprayed with my own little eyes. You can not assume the veg are organic.


----------

